
Alternative of 3D Tour (Realtors/Buyers/Sellers) - fe-volcanioo
Hello, I&#x27;m a developer and I&#x27;m improving an idea for the last 2 weeks. I want to get more perspective from the realtors and the buyers in this thread.<p>Currently, when buyers interest in a property (from the photos) they are connecting with the realtors to visit that place. To make faster this process some third-party companies created a solution 10 years ago (maybe) as 3D Tour. Buyers can visit places online like they are inside of the home without going there. (e.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vpix.net&#x2F;754104)<p>The price of 3D Tours is quite expensive and needs lots of equipment. My results of the searches say &quot;A video might be more effective than a 3D Image&quot;.<p>So, come back to 10 years ago;<p>What is the purpose? =&gt; The purpose was to make faster and understandable of home visits.
What do we want? =&gt; We want to give more information about the property&#x27;s rooms and the places.<p>How we do that?<p>3D Tour: We need to get some equipment and took some 3D photos with some professional people. We have to pay some money to a third-party company for all of them. That means we can&#x27;t do this thing for every property because it&#x27;s expensive.<p>Alternative of 3D Tour: 3D Photos? Why it&#x27;s necessary? We can give to people a video for each room. So we don&#x27;t need professional people. We only need someone who can use a photo machine to record all room videos. (Each room will be 1 minute)<p>What if the users can use a screen like that instead of 3D tours experience?<p>* My main purpose is to minimize all requirements of 3D Tours and ensure online tours as many people as possible.<p>* They can ask a question while they are doing their tours.<p>* They will be able to see all details of the room as a content while they are watching the video of the room.<p>* They can pass other rooms easily.<p>Guys - I&#x27;m a developer. You all are the experts of this sector and I want to hear your thoughts about it. What do you think about this solution?<p>Solution&#x27;s Template: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;prnt.sc&#x2F;tpk2d3
======
billconan
I think the benefit of 3D tours is being interactive.

Zillow already has a technology to let you create a 3D tour similar to the
example you share with just a phone
[https://www.zillow.com/z/3d-home/](https://www.zillow.com/z/3d-home/)

------
verdverm
You can use an Azure Kinect and one of the example programs to walk around and
create a 3d model. This capability has gotten much cheaper, probably
profitable while charging $1k per house, maybe less even.

